# Sleep and Dreams > Sleep and Health >  >  Laughing Gas!!!

## panta-rei

Today I had a conversation about the restful and euphoric state that is caused by laughing gas. I was just wondering if anyone has seen the effects of laughing gas on dreams?

----------


## Sanquis

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAH.
Doesn't neccecarilly make you laugh btw, I vaugely remember that Brainiac episode, it just makes them kinda tipsy and vulnerable to laughter. And in answer to your question, no.

----------


## slayer

Last time I used laughing gas when I had to be put to sleep for some dentist thing, I didn't remember a thing after that but I guess I threw up...

----------


## panta-rei

I don't mean being knocked out by it...

Just taking a little before falling asleep... I doubt anyone here has access to it.

----------


## LucidDreamGod

I had laughing gas not long ago, just kind of made me like fall asleep. I was still aware but I hardly knew what the heck was going on or where in the world I was at. It was all very confusing. I had planned to try a WILD but by the time I was effected by it I had totaly forgotten about it.

----------


## deepsleep

Who even has access to laughing gas? lol

----------


## panta-rei

Dentists... Thats about it.

----------


## Bayside

> Who even has access to laughing gas? lol



Laughing gas is just nitrous oxide, which you can easily get at the supermarket, or so I've heard anyway.  Apparently it's in some sort of whipped cream charging canister or something, something used in the making of whipped cream, and if you have something to crack it with, it'll let the nitrous oxide out and you can inhale it. 

It can be dangerous though, because apparently you could cut off your breathing with it, like you can't really tell if you have oxygen in your lungs or not, and you could pass out and suffocate.

I'm not sure though, this is just what friends have told me/what I've read.

----------


## deepsleep

> Laughing gas is just nitrous oxide, which you can easily get at the supermarket, or so I've heard anyway.  Apparently it's in some sort of whipped cream charging canister or something, something used in the making of whipped cream, and if you have something to crack it with, it'll let the nitrous oxide out and you can inhale it. 
> 
> It can be dangerous though, because apparently you could cut off your breathing with it, like you can't really tell if you have oxygen in your lungs or not, and you could pass out and suffocate.
> 
> I'm not sure though, this is just what friends have told me/what I've read.



lil risky dontchathink?

----------


## Bayside

It's relatively safe, as long as you don't try to inhale too much, and don't use it too often, like any drug.  As long as you make sure you know what you're doing before you go into it, and have someone around preferably who can keep an eye on you should something go wrong, you should be okay.  I've only ever read of one fatality because of nitrous use.

----------


## deepsleep

couldnt it damage your lungs if it became an addiction?

----------


## Bayside

As far as I've heard, nitrous oxide is not addictive.  At least, in the sense that it cannot be anymore addictive than anything else in life, i.e., TV, video games, etc.  And I've seen no studies that indicate that nitrous oxide itself does any damage to the lungs, however, when used in one of those canisters, it can apparently release with enough force to cause damage to your lungs after prolonged use.  Also, it's been shown to cause loss of brain cells in animals, though I haven't seen any studies confirming the same thing in humans.  It can lead to neurological problems, and weakness of the body after continual use though.

----------


## Brandon Heat

> Nitrous oxide expelled directly from a tank or canister is extremely cold, and would severely damage the user's lungs. Recreational users typically do not mix it with air or oxygen and thus may risk injury, or death from anoxia.







> Similarly, prolonged inhalation of high concentrations of nitrous oxide will cause it to migrate throughout the body into sinus cavities, the digestive tract, and into fat cells. An inactive person who has breathed high concentrations for 20-30 minutes but then breathes normally will still retain the gas in their body at low doses as the gas slowly migrates back out of these internal cavities. Even after several hours of not breathing the gas, sudden rapid whole-body movements such as calisthenics causes the dissolved gas to suddenly begin migrating out of fat cells, resulting in a latent dosing effect.







> Nitrous oxide can be habit-forming because of its short-lived effect (generally from 0.1 - 1 minutes in recreational doses). Long-term use in excessive quantities has been associated with vitamin B12 deficiency anemia due to reduced hemopoiesis, neuropathy, tinnitus, and numbness in extremities. Pregnant women should not use nitrous oxide as chronic use is teratogenic and foetotoxic. One study in rats found that long term exposure to high doses of nitrous oxide may lead to Olney's lesions







> The major safety hazards of nitrous oxide come from the fact that it is a compressed liquefied gas, an asphyxiation risk, and a dissociative anaesthetic. Exposure to nitrous oxide causes short-term decreases in mental performance, audiovisual ability, and manual dexterity.



To be quite honest coming from an experienced drug user Nitrous Oxide (NO2) is something that I have never tried nor is it something that I have on my list of things to do. There are easier ways to get yourself a good lucid dream than using this trust me.

Also I do not suggest people try this in order to even try and get a LD out of it.

----------


## ntfs

Yes, NO2 is indeed used to push whipped cream out of the container. Just don't turn it bottom-up and breath from the can. However I doubt there is enought of it to get any more remarkable effects.

----------


## Zhaylin

If used very long term it can also cause a vitamin deficency that's very ugly.  But once you get the needed vitamin you're okay again (I don't recall specifics, it's been a long time since I read up on it).
In West Virginia, we call them "whippets".  One place, about a 2 hours drive away, sells them and "crackers" (the device used to puncture the end of the N2O canister).  You fill balloons with the gas and inhale it.
I'm addicted to them, though only psychologically.  I haven't touched them in about 10 years because they almost killed me.  Or, rather, my stupidity regarding them almost killed me.
I would "do a deuce".  I'd fill 2 balloons and do them one right after the other.  The effect was awesome.  The "dream" lasted longer and was more powerful.  But my experiences were different from others who were using it with me, which made me curious and I looked it up.  While using, I had what I called "Brain snaps", where it felt as if a jolt of electricity suddenly surged through me and made my head snap (it felt similar to dreams of falling which immediately wake you up and you "jump" in your sleep as you wake, except it was limited to my head).
Though I've forgotten the details of my research, the symptoms I had were not good and pointed toward death if I continued.  So I stopped and haven't touched them since.
The "dream" I had was always of a road.  I no longer recall the details, but in the midst of the few second high, it was the most extrordinary sight and "wisdom" would consume me but was lost the second I came out of it.

If anyone is tempted to use N2O, I highly recommend you you research it thoroughly beforehand.  It's not illegal in West Virginia, but it might be elsewhere.  The health dangers are few and rare but very serious if used irresponsibly (as I had done).

----------


## Rozzy

i am not so sure how the whipped cream stuff works, but i have tried the N20 in other ways like dust off. it isn't neccessarily addicting, yet it is. i remember that when i tried it, i kept wanting more, because the effects don't last very long. i kept doin it and doin it, and my friend had to make me stop. it might not be like a type of addiction that you withdraw badly from, but it is addicting at the moment of inhalation. 

i didn't know that you cracked the whip cream thing. all you have to do is hold that can up right .. i won't say just cuz i bet someone will try it...  :tongue2:

----------


## Life

I tried it a couple of times in the younger days.
We had a little sort of "pipe" if you may call it like that. The small metal thing for whipped cream has to be poked with a little hole, and everything that comes out of it must be inserted inside a balloon. Careful cause the metal thing gets cold very very fast.
You then proceed to breath the balloon, until you go locco  ::banana:: 

No addiction guaranteed unless it's in your weak mind.
Hope this helped.

----------


## username

> Laughing gas is just nitrous oxide, which you can easily get at the supermarket, or so I've heard anyway.  Apparently it's in some sort of whipped cream charging canister or something, something used in the making of whipped cream, and if you have something to crack it with, it'll let the nitrous oxide out and you can inhale it. 
> 
> It can be dangerous though, because apparently you could cut off your breathing with it, like you can't really tell if you have oxygen in your lungs or not, and you could pass out and suffocate.
> 
> I'm not sure though, this is just what friends have told me/what I've read.



Yeah its the stuff used to propel out the whipped cream. It was featured in the movie "waiting". if you keep the bottle right side up and take a big hit its supposed to get you light headed. I haven't done it, but my brother has.

----------


## omgsh

Ya you can use whipped cream gas, but it has way less quality but it works if you use enough..   But if you were thinking about going out and getting a can of whipped cream and just inhaling out of the bottle, don't!   If you inhale straight from it you can hurt your lungs, put it in a balloon first.

----------


## The Cusp

It's no more dangerous than sucking the helium out of balloons to make your voice higher.  I've had friends pass out doing that.  (balloons, not whippets)

----------


## dreamingofdreaming

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_t8xp3ojpdk

Go to about 5:00

----------


## Snowy Egypt

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_t8xp3ojpdk
> 
> Go to about 5:00



 :laugh:

----------


## hisnameistyler

I'm pretty sure Steve-O from Jackass and Wildboyz was addicted to Nitrous. He ordered shit loads of canisters and did so much he kept going into convulsions. I'm pretty sure its similar to laughing gas? Not positive though.

I was on laughing gas for my wisdom teeth; I'm perplexed as to how anybody would find it entertaining. It's just so weird.

----------


## Snowy Egypt

You were on laughing gas for that? Shoot, they had to fully knock me out. Thank God they did, too.

I've still felt pain while under laughing gas, so my dentist had to up the dosage. It made my head feel funny, in a good way. It was like I wasn't there, but I was. Felt like I was sorta sinking into the chair...

But I agree, nothing good could came out of getting ODed on NO just for an LD. (Wow, I feel like I'm talking in code here.)

----------


## hisnameistyler

Yeah, it was still not the best time I ever had, I'll tell you that much.

Snowy Egypt, I could have SWORE you had a higher LD count (regarding your sig)? I remember first joining, seeing the number of LD's you have and being like "wow, thats a LOT of LD's!". Was I wrong? Because it definitely was not 13!

----------


## Snowy Egypt

Heh, I've never had a high LD count.  :smiley:  I just got to 13 a few weeks ago. If you have any tips, please share! I need an LD boost.

----------


## Shift

One of my faves  ::D:  I miss that show  :Sad: 
And uh... to keep it on topic... I've never used it before.

----------

